# ChickenThoughts



## FaeryBee




----------



## Aozane

Yes! I saw this and thought of several recent threads here.


----------



## BudgieFan16

Love it!


----------



## vrabec

I saw subject line, "Chicken Thoughts" and was hoping for chickens. They make me laugh for some reason, especially if they are wearing pants or shoes.

That said, I was not disappointed, this is cute, and what Aozane said


----------



## BudgieFan16

Right up my alley given I’m a marvel fan…


----------



## StarlingWings

These are so funny 🤭 🤣


----------



## Aozane

One of my favorites because of how often my tiny yellow dinosaur stretches.


----------



## BudgieFan16

Haha. Yeah. Having birds is like having little dinosaurs in our house.


----------

